# Extended 4500mAh for $11.00



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

Co-worker just sent me this...for $11 I bit. I have an otterbox case which this likely won't fit but always nice to have a backup battery.

http://slickdeals.net/f/5054882-SAMSUNG-Galaxy-SIII-4500mAh-Extended-Battery-with-Back-Cover-with-NFC-Function-10-99-FS


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

TekWarren said:


> Co-worker just sent me this...for $11 I bit. I have an otterbox case which this likely won't fit but always nice to have a backup battery.
> 
> http://slickdeals.ne...nction-10-99-FS


Thats tempting but they only have white, red, and black what happend to the blue?? That and I;m not sure I would like the extra thickness of the phone with this battery.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

As soon as I get home tonight I am going to order it I need a battery that will last me while I am out on an island for the day. Lots of battery life spent searching for signal.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine came in yesterday. I have the blue SGS3 and got the black back cover. Doesn't look bad...not that I care to much what the back of my phone looks like as its in my hand lol. Anyway I was pleasantly surprised. At first it was a tight fit but once snapped on, the new back cover seems to fit very well and mates up to the phone perfectly. Call me crazy but I actually like the feel of it better with a little added thickness and weight. It is not heavy...to me, but I have been carrying it stock in an Otterbox defender case. I did a full charge last night and am going to run this battery for a few days to break it in and see what the performance is like. I am looking for a case that will fit this without much luck. As dorky as I think hanging a giant phone off your belt is...I like having both my pants/shorts pockets free for other stuff I carry.

Hopefully the battery life is there on this phone...not that my stock battery is bad. I can go two days on stock but maybe I am a light user. I also run IMO's kernel that shuts off one of the cpu cores when screen is off so that helps a ton. If anyone knows of a case please share


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd be too worried about that thing exploding.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Please report the experience! Looking forward to hearing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I would never buy this even at that price. Why? It'd be a constant reminder of my Thunderbolt days.

*shudder*


----------



## jelle (Sep 8, 2011)

When I got a cheap big extended battery with new battery cover for my old sgs4g, it was wonderful for a couple of months, after which it was worse than the original battery ... So keep your original battery in a safe spot, you may want it back if this one doesn't last...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

